# Allimania



## gold-9 (12. Februar 2007)

Ziehst euch rein Leute... das ist die BESTE Sendung der „Welt“ (die hälfte kennen das bestimmt schon^^)


Allimania


----------



## Monolith (12. Februar 2007)

Ist doch Standart als Wowler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesusfreak (12. Februar 2007)

ich kennse net und wie läd man die beim download sagt er bei mir not found?


----------



## Kruaal (13. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ist doch Standart als Wowler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Standar*d*

*scnr*


@ TE: Die neueren Folgen sind schon arg schlecht geworden. Am Anfang wars ganz originell, aber inzwischen ist es zu platt. Dazu kommt halt der Chef von denen... Stevirgendwas. Kommt übelst arrogant rüber und von daher hab ich schon mal kein Interesse mehr an dem schmarn.


----------



## gold-9 (13. Februar 2007)

Kruaal schrieb:


> Standar*d*
> 
> *scnr*
> @ TE: Die neueren Folgen sind schon arg schlecht geworden. Am Anfang wars ganz originell, aber inzwischen ist es zu platt. Dazu kommt halt der Chef von denen... Stevirgendwas. Kommt übelst arrogant rüber und von daher hab ich schon mal kein Interesse mehr an dem schmarn.


ja da haste recht=( der Chef ist noch cool (mit dem Coockie^^) aber wird dann langweilig



Jesusfreak schrieb:


> ich kennse net und wie läd man die beim download sagt er bei mir not found?


 hmmm...
Dann mach mal hir: Gehe nach unten links, da steht ürgend wo Allimania=)


----------



## The Guardian (24. Februar 2007)

Allimania ist ja mal das geilste, selbst als Horde-Spieler

Wers nicht kennt bleibt auf ewig ein n00b!


----------



## Riane (2. Mai 2007)

The schrieb:


> Allimania ist ja mal das geilste, selbst als Horde-Spieler
> 
> *Wers nicht kennt bleibt auf ewig ein n00b!*



[ironie] danke für die antwort eines sehr erfahrenen spielers [/ironie]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirfoidnixein (2. Mai 2007)

die ersten paar folgen waren echt genial aber sie sind immer schlechter geworden...


----------



## Dubitare (6. Mai 2007)

jup. Ca nach onyixa gings stiel bergab, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## styliann (6. Mai 2007)

also ich finde allimania sehhr lustig und auch nicth die ersten folgen besser als die neuen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stempel (7. Mai 2007)

ich find die erste staffel von allimania echt gelungen, aber was danach kam war mehr als flach. ich fand so ziemlich alles gezwungen lustig. tja, und wie schon erwähnt worden ist, der ego-trip von stevirgendwas (sorry das ich das jetzt mal einfach übernehme, aber mir ist nix besseres eingefallen) gibt dem ganzen einen sehr bitteren beigeschmack, zumal ich find das der von ihm gesprochene charakter mit abstand der schlechteste ist:-)


----------



## Sartanshexer (8. Mai 2007)

Miracolie Rulez!"!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stempel (8. Mai 2007)

da setz ich meinen stempel drunter:-)


----------



## _Trident_ (8. Mai 2007)

spreht ihr von den videos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


----------



## gold-9 (8. Mai 2007)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> spreht ihr von den videos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne, da gibt es ja nur 5 Teile...
Wir meinen das Hörspiel.


----------



## _Trident_ (10. Mai 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Ne, da gibt es ja nur 5 Teile...
> Wir meinen das Hörspiel.



achso, da kann ich nich mitreden^^ und übrigens es gibt 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelena (10. Mai 2007)

Allimania war und ist eine feine Sache, der Ronnie ist nunmal der coolste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surehk (10. Mai 2007)

jo, Ronni is schon "Hammer"^^ 

übrigens: nicht AUCH als HGordler is das lusitg, sondern GERADE als hordler^^ (<--- ORK Krieger)^^

viele von den Charakteren werden auch von hordlern gesprochen, gespielt (kann man in den videos sehen)


----------



## Doragon (10. Mai 2007)

Ronni der ostdeutsche Orc-Schamie ist geil "Fröstschöck"
-und für mich der Beweis das die neuern Folgen durchaus mit den Alten mithalten können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

